
The Glamorous History of Portable Laptop Computers - InkweaverReview
http://experimentgarden.blogspot.com/2009/06/glamorous-history-of-portable-computers.html
======
pg
I actually used a Compaq portable in the summer of 1984. I had a summer job at
a place that had one. It was kind of mind bending to have a reasonably
powerful computer that you could carry around. "Carry" had not previously been
a verb one associated with computers, any more than one does now with, say,
desks.

~~~
InkweaverReview
Thanks for sharing your experience.

------
chaosmachine
In case you wondered what those 2 inch floppies looked like:
<http://www.retrothing.com/2006/05/oddball_micros_.html>

~~~
InkweaverReview
Thanks for the share. I found a few pictures of them, but none of them were
very clear, and I decided to put only a picture of the Zenith Minisport
itself.

But it definitely is interesting to see those tiny two inch floppies.

The Zenith Minisport actually sounds like a pretty fascinating computer. It's
too bad that it wasn't ever that popular.

